# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 03/2016



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Januar 2016)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 03/2016 ist ab sofort    online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 3. Februar    2016 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise    einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 03/2016 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und    Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 03/2016 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## XeT (29. Januar 2016)

"Neue mechanische Keybords" da passt es doch genau mit der ryos ml pro: Veröffentlichung 03.02 Verkaufststart: 02.02.

Morgen Weis ich dann mehr und spätestens Dienstag teste ich selbst

edit: Böses Roccat die hätten euch ruhig eine DreamHack ryos mk fx schicken können


----------



## DKK007 (30. Januar 2016)

@PCGH: Hört sich wieder super an. 

Auch mit Anno 1404.


----------



## drebbin (30. Januar 2016)

Ist seit über 3 Wochen sehnsüchtig erwartet und quasi gekauft
Hätte ich Anno 1404 nicht schon würde ich definitiv mehr als die Magazin-Variante kaufen. Feedback gibts dann wenn ich euch bezahlen konnte


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (31. Januar 2016)

wird gekauft


----------



## 2Key (1. Februar 2016)

Anno 1404 wird heute noch gern von mir gespielt, gelegentlich, frisst halt echt zeit ^^ vor ner weile nen Regelrechten Rückfall gehabt, in 2 Wochen wieder 100 Spielstunden dazugekommen, blöde Imperator-Szenario und Schönbau-Zwang 
Hab übrigens noch das PCGames Sonderheft dazu hier liegen, wer noch n paar Infos daraus braucht einfach melden


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Februar 2016)

Torsten, beim Test der AiO-Wakü Arctic 240 schreibst du „tritt sie im Referenzlüftertest ohne Bonuslüfter an.“. In den Diagramm „Leistung Serienlüfter“ und in der Wertungstabelle unter „Standardlüfter“ hast du die Arctic aber mit 4 Lüftern getestet, richtig?

Summa summarum entspricht die Gesamtlautstärke im auf dem Mainboard montierten Zustand exakt dem Messwert, den du allein für die Pumpe bzw. die Serienlüfter im Lieferumfang bei einer Drehzahl von 50% gemessen hast?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Februar 2016)

Beim Test mit Serienlüfter kommen alle vier Lüfter zum Einsatz, korrekt. Eine Gesamtlautheitsangabe für Lüfter und Pumpe kann ich allerdings nicht machen. Aufgrund der steifen Schläuche ist es bei Kompaktwasserkühlungen schlicht nicht möglich, alle Bauteile gleichzeitig in eine definierte Messposition zu bringen, ohne sie in einem Gehäuse zu verbauen. Letzteres würde aber wiederum die Geräuschentwicklung und -Ausbreitung in nicht repräsentativer Weise verfälschen.

Was ich sagen kann: Die Pumpe ist unverbautem, entkoppelten Zustand in etwa so laut, wie die Serienbelüftung bei 650 U/min, nämlich 0,2 Sone. Auf einem Mainboard montiert ist die Pumpe aber deutlich zu hören. (Ich habe 0,4 Sone gemessen.)


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Februar 2016)

Danke, 0,4 Sone gehen für die gebotene Kühlleistung in Ordnung.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. Februar 2016)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> wird gekauft



Ist gekauft!
Diesmal gab es auch die DVD Version am Büdchen.


----------



## Julian1303 (4. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Beim Test mit Serienlüfter kommen alle vier Lüfter zum Einsatz, korrekt. Eine Gesamtlautheitsangabe für Lüfter und Pumpe kann ich allerdings nicht machen. Aufgrund der steifen Schläuche ist es bei Kompaktwasserkühlungen schlicht nicht möglich, alle Bauteile gleichzeitig in eine definierte Messposition zu bringen, ohne sie in einem Gehäuse zu verbauen. Letzteres würde aber wiederum die Geräuschentwicklung und -Ausbreitung in nicht repräsentativer Weise verfälschen.
> 
> Was ich sagen kann: Die Pumpe ist unverbautem, entkoppelten Zustand in etwa so laut, wie die Serienbelüftung bei 650 U/min, nämlich 0,2 Sone. Auf einem Mainboard montiert ist die Pumpe aber deutlich zu hören. (Ich habe 0,4 Sone gemessen.)


Jetzt ist sie ja im Handel, also das NDA für Abonnenten gefallen 
Jetzt darf ich ja reden, Torsten, da ich schon länger mit der NZXT Kraken X61 liebäugel, schade das die im Test nicht dabei war.Der grund das ich diese oder auch die Kraken X31 ins Auge gefasst habe, bei meinem Buben ist die Antec Kühler H2O 920 letzten Sommer etwas arg ausgelaufen, und hatte noch eine 620 herumliegen die seit dem ersatzweise den Dienst verrichtet. Nun sieht die Halterung der NZXT Kraken Reihe genauso aus, und würde die als Ersatz kaufen wollen. Nur hätte mich ein Test von diesen Kühlern auch interessiert. Frage daher würde die halterungstechnisch überhaupt da ran passen und wie schlägt die sich. Speziell die X61, aber die X31 wäre auch ein Anfang.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Februar 2016)

Antec hat die Kühler H2O 920 meines Wissnes nach bei Asetek eingekauft, die auch offiziell hinter der Kraken X31/X41/X61 stehen. Bei gleicher Produktion ist eine vergleichbare Halterung zu erwarten und NZXT listet  alle vier Kühlungen in der Kompatibilitätsliste der G10-GPU-Halterung. Zur Leistung der Kraken-Modelle kann ich leider nichts sagen – wegen meist schlechter Verfügbarkeit und hoher Preise hatten bislang andere Angebote Priorität. Die 800 bis 2.000 U/min Lüfterdrehzahl lassen aber das "lauter als sinnvoll"-Urteil erwarten, dass auf viele Kompaktwasserkühlungen zutrifft.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Februar 2016)

Ich hab sie mir zum zweiten mal in Folge gekauft. schön zu lesen das ich mir die richtige AiO zugelegt habe, auch der Rest ist sehr interessant. Jetzt muß ich aber mal langsam aufhören, sonst hole ich mir am Ende noch ein  weiteres Zeitschriftenabo


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2016)

Das wäre ja schrecklich.  Danke für die Blumen, sowas liest man gern!

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Julian1303 (5. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Antec hat die Kühler H2O 920 meines Wissnes nach bei Asetek eingekauft, die auch offiziell hinter der Kraken X31/X41/X61 stehen. Bei gleicher Produktion ist eine vergleichbare Halterung zu erwarten und NZXT listet  alle vier Kühlungen in der Kompatibilitätsliste der G10-GPU-Halterung. Zur Leistung der Kraken-Modelle kann ich leider nichts sagen – wegen meist schlechter Verfügbarkeit und hoher Preise hatten bislang andere Angebote Priorität. Die 800 bis 2.000 U/min Lüfterdrehzahl lassen aber das "lauter als sinnvoll"-Urteil erwarten, dass auf viele Kompaktwasserkühlungen zutrifft.


Na dann könnte die CPU halterung ja passen. Auf den Bilder schauts so aus. Was die beigelegten Lüfter angeht, nun ja die fliegen dann wohl eh raus. Bei der Antec hab ich die auch durch Akasa Viper ersetzt. Wenn es die NZXT wird würde ich dann mal die neuen eloop Lüfter probieren, sollten der Geräuschkulisse doch gut tun.


----------



## XYBey (5. Februar 2016)

Ich finde es großartig, dass ihr immer noch die Hefte mit alten Klassikern herausbringt, woei die manchmal gar nicht soo alt sind.
Da ich nur Bauernhofinternet habe, und das noch mit 10 anderen teilen muss, bin ich froh, nicht alles herunterladen zu müssen. Und nur weil ein Spiel nicht neu ist, oder die Grafik nicht die schönste ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man weniger Spaß hat. Ja schönere Grafik ist schöner, und die neueren Spiele sind hip und in, aber die interessieren mich oftmals nicht.


Deshalb ein fettes Lob!

Ps: Könnten Sie vielleicht mal Dino Island auf eine der DVDs packen? Ich finde das nirgendwo mehr zu erwerben.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (6. Februar 2016)

Erstmal: Glückwunsch an alle Redakteure: eure Zeitschrift ist wie jedes Mal einfach klasse! 
Hab sie mir am Donnerstag am Bahnhof gekauft und gleich mal durchgeblättert. Auch die Vollversion ist eine super Idee, da kauft man doch gerne!
Aaaaaber ein Fehler ist mir aufgefallen: bei eurem Artikel über 20 Jahre 3D-Beschleunigung sollte im Kasten über das Jahr 1998 wohl nicht über "Half-Life 2", sondern über das originale "Half-Life" berichtet werden 
Nur eine Kleinigkeit, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte.
Damit wünsche ich noch ein schönes Wochenende, macht weiter so! 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2016)

XYBey schrieb:


> Ps: Könnten Sie vielleicht mal Dino Island auf eine der DVDs packen? Ich finde das nirgendwo mehr zu erwerben.



Das musste ich erstmal in eine Suchmaschine eingeben, da ich zunächst an eine Techdemo von Crytek dachte. Meinst du das hier? Dino Island (PC). Die Chancen, dass das auf unserer DVD landet, sind aber gering, fürchte ich.



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Erstmal: Glückwunsch an alle Redakteure: eure Zeitschrift ist wie jedes Mal einfach klasse!
> Hab sie mir am Donnerstag am Bahnhof gekauft und gleich mal durchgeblättert. Auch die Vollversion ist eine super Idee, da kauft man doch gerne!
> Aaaaaber ein Fehler ist mir aufgefallen: bei eurem Artikel über 20 Jahre 3D-Beschleunigung sollte im Kasten über das Jahr 1998 wohl nicht über "Half-Life 2", sondern über das originale "Half-Life" berichtet werden
> Nur eine Kleinigkeit, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte.
> ...



Mist, hat's noch jemand bemerkt.  Den Bug habe ich vorgestern auf der Zugfahrt auch gesehen – aber natürlich nicht zuvor bei der Korrekturstufe, als man das noch hätte fixen können. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> [...]
> Mist, hat's noch jemand bemerkt.  Den Bug habe ich vorgestern auf der Zugfahrt auch gesehen – aber natürlich nicht zuvor bei der Korrekturstufe, als man das noch hätte fixen können.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 ist ja auch nur eine Kleinigkeit und selbst die, die von der Half-Life-Reihe aus irgendwelchen Gründen noch gar nie auch nur irgendetwas gehört haben, dürften mit einer kurzen Internetrecherche fündig werden und wissen, was gemeint ist^^
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## PCGH_Tom (10. Februar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> "Neue mechanische Keybords" da passt es doch genau mit der ryos ml pro: Veröffentlichung 03.02 Verkaufststart: 02.02.
> 
> Morgen Weis ich dann mehr und spätestens Dienstag teste ich selbst
> 
> edit: Böses Roccat die hätten euch ruhig eine DreamHack ryos mk fx schicken können



Ich (Jetzt Roccat_Tom  ) hätte auf Mark auf der Dreamhack gerne ein Sample in die Hand gedrückt, das wäre dann für die Jungs bei der PCGH aber immer noch nicht rechtzeitig gewesen. Unsere Entwickler haben noch etwas am Treiber schrauben müssen, das hätte mit der Abgabe wohl nicht mehr geklappt.


----------



## Nekrodamus (14. Februar 2016)

Es ist für mich nur schwer bis gar nicht nachvollziehbar, wie man sich für so viel Geld eine "Randale-Tastatur" auf den Tisch stellen kann. Ich selber kaufe seit Ewigkeiten nur leise und vorallem flache Cherrys o.ä. für um die 25 Euro herum. Nach ca. drei Jahren intensivem Zocken und zus. Belastung durch Kaffe und Rauch werden die durch Gleichartiges ersetzt. 

---

Davon mal ganz abgesehen, dass ich zum Lager derer gehöre, welche die 720p CPU-Tests als "sinnarm" betrachten, frage ich mich, warum Ihr die älteren Prozzies für die Vergleiche nicht übertaktet. 

Es ist zwar interessant zu sehen, wie wenig sich tatsächlich in den letzten Jahren getan hat bzw. wie konkurenzfähig Stock-Sandies und -Ivies unter realen Bedingungen (s.o.) auch heute noch sind, jedoch haben wir uns die K-Versionen nebst passenden Kühlern und Boards ja nicht gekauft, weil die langen Namen so hübsch waren, sondern weil wir (spätestens nach Ablauf der Garantie und beim Auftreten von Leistungseinbrüchen) noch mal eine kräftige Schippe nachlegen wollten und somit mindestens eine Neuanschaffung überspringen könnten.

Meines Erachtens gehört in die Tabelle (und sei es nur mal im Rahmen eines entsprechenden Artikels) neben dem Standartakt auch ein seriöser 24/7-OC-Wert zu jedem Prozessor, bei dem dies nennenswert und problemlos möglich ist. (Non-K Skylakes würde ich z.B. ausklammern.)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Februar 2016)

Moin!


Nekrodamus schrieb:


> […], frage ich mich, warum Ihr die älteren Prozzies für die Vergleiche nicht übertaktet.
> […]
> Meines Erachtens gehört in die Tabelle (und sei es nur mal im Rahmen eines entsprechenden Artikels) neben dem Standartakt auch ein seriöser 24/7-OC-Wert zu jedem Prozessor, bei dem dies nennenswert und problemlos möglich ist. (Non-K Skylakes würde ich z.B. ausklammern.)



Tests mit übertakteten Prozessoren führen wir, wie von dir gewünscht, im Rahmen von Specials immer mal wieder durch - zuletzt waren 16 CPUs im übertakteten Zustand in Ausgabe 12/2015 im Rahmen der CPU-Kaufberatung „CPU optimal aufrüsten“ zusätzlich zu den ~60 CPUs bei Standard-Takt aufgeführt. Auch der Pro-MHz-Vergleich in Ausba 01/2016 mag geeignet sein, die Leistung unabhängig vom Takt einzuordnen, da ja viele Leser unterschiedliche Taktraten bei ihren CPUs erreichen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. Februar 2016)

Der Artikel über mechanische Tastaturen ist sehr informativ, jedoch muss ich an einer Stelle energisch wiedersprechen. Im Fazit zur Shark Zone MK80 schreibt Frank Stöver u.a. "Optimale Ergonomie". Eine Tastatur in rechteckiger Form ist, zumindest für Zehnfingerschreiber, keinesfalls ergonomisch, sondern das Gegenteil davon. Daran ändert auch eine breite Handballenauflage nichts. Die Haltung von Armen und Handgelenken ist auf diesen Tastaturen ergonomisch gesehen eine Katastrophe! Die rechteckige Form geht auf Schreibmaschinen aus dem 19. Jh. zurück, die aus mechanischen Gründen so gebaut wurden. Heute gibt es nicht mehr den geringsten Grund für diese ergonomisch unsinnige Form außer das konservative Kaufverhalten der Nutzer. Unter diesem Link wird das sehr schön mit guten Abbildungen verdeutlicht.
Arbeitsplatzausstattung - Repetitive Strain Injury (RSI) Meine Bitte an die Redaktion an dieser Stelle ist, herkömmliche Tastaturen nicht mehr als ergonomisch zu bezeichnen.

Leute, die mit dem Adler-Suchsystem schreiben, haben zwar kaum einen Nutzen von ergonomischen Tastaturen, es schadet ihnen aber auch nicht. Umgekehrt schaden die rechteckigen Bretter Zehnfingerschreibern sehr wohl. Ich garantiere jedem Zehnfingerschreiber, der häufig längere Zeit am Rechner schreibt (und das dürfte doch gerade auf die Profis in der PCGH-Redaktion zutreffen?), dass er oder sie nach der Eingewöhnung eine deutliche Entspannung der Handgelenke und des Schultern-Nacken-Bereichs feststellen wird. Die Leute werden sich fragen, wie sie diesen Krampf so lange ausgehalten haben. Die Umgewöhnung an die zunächst sehr ungewohnte, irgendwie "falsch" wirkende Haltung, dauert ganz individuell wenige Stunden bis ein paar Tage, je nach Alter des Nutzers und Umfang der täglichen Schreibarbeit. Tun Sie, liebe Leute der PCGH-Redaktion, sich und uns einen Gefallen und geben Sie ergonomischen Tastaturen eine Chance, Sie werden es nicht bereuen!

Warum Sie auch uns Lesern damit einen Gefallen tun würden? Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass es dann bald einmal einen Test ergonomischer Tastaturen geben wird und die Nutzer verstärkt zu solchen Tastenbrettern greifen werden. Die Tastaturhersteller wiederum könnten mittelfristig durch das Kaufverhalten dazu animiert werden, eine größere Vielfalt ergonomischer Tastaturen zu produzieren. Zur Zeit ist das nämlich ein Trauerspiel im Vergleich mit der Vielfalt bei herkömmlichen Tastaturen. Glücklicherweise gibt es auch ein paar wenige Modelle mit mechanischen Schaltern, (z.B. diese Truly Ergonomic Mechanical Keyboard  229 Soft Tactile | getDigital oder diese Matias Ergo Pro Keyboard | getDigital) die allermeisten arbeiten leider mit Gummimatten. Ich habe vor, mir in der nächsten Zeit endlich eine der teuren ergonomischen Tastaturen mit mechanischen Schaltern zu gönnen und werde hier im Forum von meinen Erfahrungen damit berichten.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Maddi84 (18. Februar 2016)

kurze Frage, sehe ich das richtig dass ich Anno nicht bekommen kann, wenn ich die Ipad Version gekauft habe? bzw.  an die sonstigen DVD Inhalte zu kommen? 

Besten Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (19. Februar 2016)

Maddi84 schrieb:


> kurze Frage, sehe ich das richtig dass ich Anno nicht bekommen kann, wenn ich die Ipad Version gekauft habe? bzw.  an die sonstigen DVD Inhalte zu kommen?
> 
> Besten Gruß



Hallo,

ja, die Vollversion ist nur auf der DVD-Ausgabe enthalten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hodenbussard (19. Februar 2016)

Komisch,etwas als DRM frei zu deklarieren und Anno versucht dir erstmal nen Kopierschutz aufs System zu ballern  DRM-Frei is anders


----------



## hsv2012 (20. Februar 2016)

Die beste Ausgabe des Jahres....vor allem das Jahresarchiv...
habe alle Jahrgänge (glaube ich zumindest ab Heft 11-2000 als pdf) und blättere gerne darin


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Februar 2016)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Komisch,etwas als DRM frei zu deklarieren und Anno versucht dir erstmal nen Kopierschutz aufs System zu ballern  DRM-Frei is anders



Digital Rights Management beschreibt die digitale Kontrolle von Nutzerrechten durch den Publisher und somit nur Maßnahmen, die für die Nutzung des Spiels eine Kommunikation zwischen Publisher und Spielsystem aufbauen. Ein Kopierschutz, der eigenständig auf dem Rechner läuft, erlaubt dem Publisher keine nachträgliche Einschränkung der Nutzung somit kein Management der Nutzungsrechte.
Wenn sie Fehler verursachen sind Kopierschutzmechanismen zwar genauso ärgerlich, wie DRM, aber da müssen wir leider passen: Unsere Marktmacht ist nicht so groß, dass wir einen Publisher zur Entfernung von oft tief im Programm verankerten Kopierschutzmechanismen zwingen können. Es kann also nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass diese Anno-Version in 10 Jahren aufgrund eines fehlenden Kopierschutztreibers nicht auf Windows 15 laufen wird. Aber dank der DRM-Freiheit wird sie sich auch noch in 30 Jahren auf dem Windows-7-Retro-Rechner installieren lassen, wenn das Internet längst Geschichte ist und Google die Ubisoft-Server aus der Matrix geworfen hat


----------



## Riancor (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

die Aktuelle Vollversion, Anno1404, läuft leider nicht stabil bei mir 
Immer nach ein paar Minuten Spielzeit stürzt das Spiel ohne Fehlermeldung oder sonstiges ab. 

Die Neuesten Patches wurden automatisch bis 1.03 nacheinander eingespielt.
Betriebssystem: Windows 7
Grafikkarte: Radeon R7 200 Serie
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB
Prozessor: AMD FX 4100

Gibt es einen weiteren Patch, den ich per google nur noch nicht gefunden habe?

Gruß

Riancor


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Februar 2016)

Ahoi,

hast du deinen Rechner übertaktet? Das klingt nach einer Instabilität. Läuft sonst alles auf deinem PC?

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Riancor (27. Februar 2016)

Rechner ist nicht übertaktet, läuft stabil und läuft auch ganz normal weiter, wenn das Spiel abgestürzt ist.

habs auch mit nem Bios-Update und ner anderen Grafikkarte (Radeon HD6870) probiert. Leider keine Änderung


----------



## Riancor (29. Februar 2016)

Schon jemand ne Idee, wo da der Haken ist?


----------



## Reflexion (8. März 2016)

Persönlich findet ich es schade, dass in der PCGH 3/2016 weder die DeepCool Captain 120 noch die Cooler Master Nepton 240M getestet wurde, eine Handvoll Exemplare finde ich doch recht wenig, gerade wenn man ein Test mit günstigen Modellen fabriziert, kann man auf eine 310€ Kompaktwasserkühlung verzichten, und durch eine andere günstige ersetzen. Das selbe findet sich (leider) auch bei Soundkarten wieder, vlt wird in Zukunft auch mal etwas getestet, was nicht gerade ein sehr bekannten Namen trägt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. März 2016)

Die Nepton 240M haben wir bereits in der Ausgabe 06/2015 getestet (siehe auch Einkaufsführer) und die Deepcool Captain sind in Deutschland leider kaum erhältlich – sonst hätte die 2×120-mm-Version gut ins Testfeld gepasst. Dass sich stattdessen die Predator 360 dort wieder findet ist produktionstechnischen Gründen geschuldet: Die Antec 1200 pro traf zu spät in der Redaktion ein (siehe Nachtest in der aktuellen Ausgabe) und bei einem weiteren geplanten Produkt wurde die Markteinführung um mehrere Monate verschoben. Da brauchte ich kurzfristig ein weiteres Testobjekt und die Predator 360 befand sich bereits in der Redaktion, um die interessante QDC-Grafikkarteneinbindung zu testen. (Aufgrund hoher Arbeitsbelastung der Grafikkarten-Fachredakteurs wird sich dieser Test übrigens um mehr als eine Ausgabe verschieben  )


----------



## Lexx (9. März 2016)

Mir gefallen die "Kontroversen Streitgespräche" zwischen den Redakteuren immer gut.
Sollten immer 1/1 Seite – zu einem Schwerpunkt-Thema – haben.

Ansonsten hat mir diese Ausgabe wieder viel Spass und interessante Momente bereitet,
und mich ein paar Tage vor den "G'friesern" in U-Bahn und Warteschlagen verschont.


----------

